# I'm free.......kinda!



## bupton52 (May 13, 2013)

I finally got rid of my iphone and I'm enjoying my new Samsung Galaxy S4. Best decision I ever made. I still have an ipad 2, but I'm finding myself using it less and less.


----------



## JKC84 (May 13, 2013)

I was a sworn iphone user until my business partner showed me his Galaxy Note 2 weeks ago.  It works so much better for our business as far as documents go and other cool business apps. I took my iphone 5 to the Verizon store and swapped it for the Galaxy Note II and I tell you I have not put it down yet! 

Freemason Connect Mobile


----------



## Benjamin Baxter (May 14, 2013)

Welcome back from the darkside, brothers. 

Freemason Connect Mobile


----------



## WestTXFreemason (May 15, 2013)

Galaxy all the way! I'm using mine to connect with my bros so I'm good with it!

Freemason Connect Mobile


----------



## STLamb (May 15, 2013)

I loved my Galaxy SIII. Unfortunately, my CIO is aligned with Darth Apple, so I was forced to replace it with an iPhone 5. It's not a bad phone, but the Galaxy was a lot better. Oh well, my teenage son is happy it happened.


----------



## baruchhc (May 15, 2013)

I agree wholeheartedly. 

Freemason Connect Mobile


----------



## Blake Bowden (Jun 2, 2013)

bupton52 said:


> I finally got rid of my iphone and I'm enjoying my new Samsung Galaxy S4. Best decision I ever made. I still have an ipad 2, but I'm finding myself using it less and less.



S4 is very nice and I think you have the best combo. I have the HTC ONE with an iPad and couldn't be happier. The flexibility of an Android handset and the quality tablet apps of the iPad = win win.


----------



## mfields78 (Aug 24, 2013)

I also have the Galaxy S 4 and switched from an iPhone. That was one of the best decisions I ever did, besides petitioning of course!

Freemason Connect HD


----------



## JJones (Aug 24, 2013)

I had an IPhone until I went out on a whim and bought my Galaxy SII.  Since then everyone else in my immediate family has went Galaxy as well and I doubt any of us will go back anytime soon.


----------



## appzdude (Aug 24, 2013)

I wouldn't trade my SG Note II for anything. Four friends and family have bought one after seeing mine.

JW, Buda Lodge #800, Buda, TX


----------



## Benjamin Baxter (Aug 25, 2013)

Any body got a s4active? I thought about one but battery life would need to be greatly better than my s3.


Senior Steward - Granbury #392
Junior Deacon - Glen Rose # 525


----------

